# Does anyone ever use a aerosol can of polyurethane?



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

Title says it all. I have several projects to finish before Christmas and thought using the aerosol cans might be quicker/less cleanup, etc. any thoughts on this. In the past I always brushed on at least three coats of poly while sanding between coats. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I mainly use rattle can poly for touch up but there is no reason you can't use it for small projects. The problem you get into with rattle can paint is it doesn't atomize as well as a sprayer. It also doesn't deliver as much volume so if you did even a small table top you would be likely to have a bunch of lap marks to hand rub out after the finish dried. So if your project is bigger than a breadbox I would brush the finish.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

mecum if you want to rattle can anything let me know......I can help you out with that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Min Wax*

Fast Dry Poly in clear satin. Works great! Nice fan pattern on the spray tip. 3 or 4 coats. Then believe it not, after it's nice and hard, I take a steel scraper to it and lightly, very lightly, take off the "dust nubs". It feels like a polished surface...smooooth. 
I used on these chairs:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/what-chairs-these-39917/


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

Steel scraper? Got a picture? Would love to see it so I know what to use in future.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a link*

Cabinet scrapers is what they are called. They are stiff stainless or high carbon steel and are meant to be used with a burnished/turned edge. I don't use the sharp edge for scraping wood on the finish, just a mild edge for leveling the high spots of the finish...weird... I know, but it works well for me. I would NOT recommend it on a high gloss finished surface. I do like using it as intended, on wood after or in place of sanding.

Like these:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=cabinet%20scrapers&page=1&rh=n%3A228013%2Ck%3Acabinet%20scrapers


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a friend that did a small section of hand rail because it was going to be cheaper than buying a sprayer and the lacquer on its own. He said it came out great.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I use it on small projects and it works great.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

The largest issue with spray can finishes is that they contain a only a small amount of solids. The contents must be highly thinned to atomize properly with the low pressure in the can. In other words, you must apply a number of coats to build up a film thickness comparable to a couple of brushed on coats.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very true!*

When I use it I lay the project flat/horizontal and use a WET coat, overlapping as I go.
It does take 3 -4 coats to build a good finish in my experience. A seal coat of shellac helps.


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

Possibly a dumb question....shellac goes on before or after the spray Polly? Sorry finishes is prolly my weakest area

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*before*



Mecum23 said:


> Possibly a dumb question....shellac goes on before or after the spray Polly? Sorry finishes is prolly my weakest area
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Sealers always go on before a top or finish coat....they seal the surface like primers when you paint. It saves using a more expensive product which will soak in and require additional coats. $$$ and time.

There are many types of sealers and when using stain and clear coats you need to have the proper match. Right off there are water, alcohol, lacquer and mineral spirit based products. Get a good book on finishing... Bob Flexner's is one and you'll never regret it. :yes:

Amazon.com: Understanding Wood Finishing: How to Select and Apply the Right Finish (American Woodworker) (9781565235489): Bob Flexner: Books


----------

